# Rides in Panama City???



## Bama Don (May 8, 2006)

I will be staying near Sea Grove outside of PC March 22-25th. Are there any group rides in the area, or anyone interested in a 50-70 mile ride?
Don


----------



## chase224 (Jan 19, 2006)

There are group rides out of Robin's Bike and Fitness in Destin, FL. They ride Tuesday through Sunday. All rides begin at 7:30 and are ~30 miles, except Sunday which begins at Noon and is 50 miles. You can call the shop at (850)269-BIKE for more info. 

Chase


----------



## Bama Don (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check that out for sure. I may ride my bike there to get the extra miles.
Don


----------



## Bama Don (May 8, 2006)

Had a great week riding with these guy's, and girls. They were very organized and I plan to go back anytime I'm in the Destin area. Nice shop with pleanty of goodies.
Thanks for the tip,
Don


----------



## chase224 (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad you could make it out. Come again anytime.

Chase


----------

